# Root without unlock?



## rolandct (Jun 14, 2011)

So I put off unlocking my N7 and now I have some game data I would like to backup. Any way to get temp or perm root to backup with TB before unlocking?


----------



## padraic (Jul 21, 2011)

It would have to involve adb I would think. Others can correct me if I'm wrong, but unlocking allows for the installation of a custom recovery (clockwork, etc.) which then can mount the system partition and allow one to install the su binary. There might be a way to achieve a temp root in adb to also mount /system and do the same thing without unlocking, but I don't know offhand, nor do I know how persistent it would be.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I used an app called Appmonster before I rooted and wiped my phone to back everything up - looks like it's compatible with the N7 too, maybe worth a try


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

adb pull /sdcard/ or /data/media/ then restore with adb push or copy over MTP after unlocking, flashing recovery, and flashing su.


----------



## rolandct (Jun 14, 2011)

nhat said:


> adb pull /sdcard/ or /data/media/ then restore with adb push or copy over MTP after unlocking, flashing recovery, and flashing su.


I'll give this a try, thanks.

I was of course able to pull off the /sdcard but not the /data folder. Hopefully the sdcard files are enough, however it's not that serious if I lose it. Plus I'll install TB once I'm rooted and be set going forward.

Edit: Worked perfectly. Thanks!


----------

